# When can budgie leave their parent?



## Roger888 (2 mo ago)

Hi There,

I have 2 one month old budgies. May I know when they can leave their parent? I just want to give those to my friend.

Regard
Roger


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is best to have them remain with the parents for another couple of months, by remaining with the parents, the parents teach them what they need to know to be a bird, removing them from their parents too soon is not in their best interest and can be damaging to their proper development. Make sure that whoever you are giving them to has done their research on the best practices in caring for them and that they really want them and are not just taking them because you may have asked them. We would love to see pictures of the babies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*If the babies are a month old, the mother should be removed from the cage.
There are multiple reasons for this. 
You need to prevent her from double-clutching and she may become aggressive toward the chicks at this point
The father will continue to care for the chicks until they are fully fledged and weaned.*
*Keep the babies with the father. 
IF at around 8 weeks or so the father begins to try to mate with the chicks (are they male or female?) then you need to separate the chicks into a different cage at that point in time.

When you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*How many adult budgies do you have at this time?*
*Why did you allow your budgies to breed?
Do you know how old each of the parents are?*
*Are you certain they are not related?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You’ve been given excellent advice above! Please be sure to read through all the articles and resources above as well.

Additionally, we look forward to your answers to the above.

Please keep us updated on how things are going!


----------

